# How many of you actually have money to buy the new 5D Mark III?



## zycor (Feb 29, 2012)

Seems like a lot of you guy/girls are just here for fun. I've read many people say "my wife says no"? You're a grown ass man asking your wife for allowance, what a same. 

As for me well..


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Feb 29, 2012)

haHA! What a show off.

It's only money. Show us a nice pic you took instead.

Dario.


----------



## zhap03 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome picture!!! Well said too... "grown ass man", damn straight... now go buy whatever the heck you want. I'll probably buy 2 5D3s just because I can. 8)


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

More money than sense by buying a Mac 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 29, 2012)

well why dont you buy us all one 5d mkIII??? 
you'll have more friends than ever!


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

Well,,,,, let me see. Ohhh look how fancy I am.... excuse me while I take care of that TDAmeritrade margin call ;////


----------



## Harv (Feb 29, 2012)

How many, or which, forum members have the funds to purchase a 5D MkIII is nobody's business but their own.

( I can't believe I am actually posting on this thread  )


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

Judging soley on the OP's initial post, should we assume he isn't married? Shoot, with me, I shoot professionally, can write off all purchases on taxes, and can get the money for the camera in about a months time if needed, and I STILL have to explain to my wife/CEO that I need a new camera, even though my 5d2 is only 4 months old haha. That being said, when I liquidate my 5d2, I could make up the difference easily in 1 month and plan on getting mine asap as soon as retailers start getting steady shipments and I wont be without a second body too long.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 29, 2012)

Photoshopped! Besides, I already have a 5D3. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keep in mind....millionaire doesn't carry cash around nor show everyone else the cash on hand


----------



## iaind (Feb 29, 2012)

My credit card has just melted.


----------



## capertillar (Feb 29, 2012)

drug dealer? ^^

i *could* take a picture of my credit card... since that's how I plan to pay for it... lol


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

zycor said:


> I've read many people say "my wife says no"? You're a grown ass man asking your wife for allowance, what a same.



Are you even married? You have to look at it from another perspective as well. If my wife dropped $3500 on something without talking to me first, I'd be a little unhappy (unless it was a 5D III). It's not about controlling the money, it's about being in a partnership and making decisions together. Welcome to the 21st century! But since we're on the topic, my wife is letting me buy one because I actually need it .


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2012)

A wise man once said " When you are ALMOST well-off, you want to pretent to be RICH. When you are really rich, you want to hind your richness. "


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 29, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Judging soley on the OP's initial post, should we assume he isn't married? Shoot, with me, I shoot professionally, can write off all purchases on taxes, and can get the money for the camera in about a months time if needed, and I STILL have to explain to my wife/CEO that I need a new camera, even though my 5d2 is only 4 months old haha. That being said, when I liquidate my 5d2, I could make up the difference easily in 1 month and plan on getting mine asap as soon as retailers start getting steady shipments and I wont be without a second body too long.



Well said, good sir! He must not be married  I too write everything off, and if I had purchased the markII (which I am glad I waited to do) my husband would probably be saying no way, which would be totally reasonable. We all have to compromise for the sake of our significant others. That being said, yeah for mastercard! ;D


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 29, 2012)

Kamera Obscura said:


> haHA! What a show off.
> 
> It's only money. Show us a nice pic you took instead.
> 
> Dario.



I agree.
If you (the OP) are happy waltzing in here all big-man-about-town, go on: Show us the goods. Let's see your portfolio then.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

hummingbird said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Judging soley on the OP's initial post, should we assume he isn't married? Shoot, with me, I shoot professionally, can write off all purchases on taxes, and can get the money for the camera in about a months time if needed, and I STILL have to explain to my wife/CEO that I need a new camera, even though my 5d2 is only 4 months old haha. That being said, when I liquidate my 5d2, I could make up the difference easily in 1 month and plan on getting mine asap as soon as retailers start getting steady shipments and I wont be without a second body too long.
> ...



Why thank you.


----------



## 29cfrun (Feb 29, 2012)

Love when people post pics of caches of money that were found by our troops in Iraq. Ya and a yellow Ferrari? Why would you do that to such a beautiful machine? So cheesy. Don’t worry it’s a Ferrari, you will get attention. Stick with black, red or white.


----------



## zhap03 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hahaha... why can't people just laugh and have fun with the OP? Some people have lots of money, some have little, some are in between. Who cares?! Just laugh and roll with it... I'm sure that's what the OP meant to start. If not, that's funny too!!


----------



## fifthblade (Feb 29, 2012)

rhysgray said:


> WOW-YOU ARE A MASSIVE TWAT.



Thanks for saying what I suspect most of us were thinking.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

RedEye said:


> yep... hemp plants in the OP photo. The funny thing is that in about 10 years of inflation, the photo will be even less impressive.
> 
> What an affronting goof... really...show what really matters... your car HAHAHAH!



What is it about owning an expensive vehicle that makes people forget how to park? ;D


----------



## gmrza (Feb 29, 2012)

hummingbird said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Judging soley on the OP's initial post, should we assume he isn't married? Shoot, with me, I shoot professionally, can write off all purchases on taxes, and can get the money for the camera in about a months time if needed, and I STILL have to explain to my wife/CEO that I need a new camera, even though my 5d2 is only 4 months old haha. That being said, when I liquidate my 5d2, I could make up the difference easily in 1 month and plan on getting mine asap as soon as retailers start getting steady shipments and I wont be without a second body too long.
> ...



*grin* last night my wife stated that she wants two, because if it has decent AF she won't need to buy a 1DX. As bastard CFO from hell, I had to point out that maybe she should start with one... once the street price has started to drop below RRP. As long as I provide the interface between her and her accountant, she needs to listen. *grin*


----------



## vuilang (Feb 29, 2012)

A Bank Statement is KING.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/1439167346/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330557344&sr=1-1


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

vuilang said:


> A Bank Statement is KING.



DARN RIGHT ahaha


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 29, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> vuilang said:
> 
> 
> > A Bank Statement is KING.
> ...



Bank statements show debt too,

but as they say if you owe the bank a million $ you have a problem but if you owe a bank a trillion $ they have the problem


----------



## EIREHotspur (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the money for 2.

I have waited a very long time for this camera and it is going to be used for both Photography and Video.
The 70-200L IS II is also on the list.


----------



## traveller (Feb 29, 2012)

29cfrun said:


> Ya and a yellow Ferrari? Why would you do that to such a beautiful machine? So cheesy. Don’t worry it’s a Ferrari, you will get attention. Stick with black, red or white.



Ferrari _is_ red, people who have bought other colours have missed the point. That said, I wouldn't say no to a free yelllow one; I'd just have to shell out for a respray!

P.S. I had to zoom in to 100% to see how much money the OP actually had; why do US bank notes all look the same? Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife is the real Photog, so if I get her the new 5d mkIII, then i get her old mkII.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 1, 2012)

How much do you think I can get for my car so I can maybe get a 5DIII?


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

Funny Traveller, if it's OUR money that looks so bad, why is it that it's spread all over the world digging everyone else out of their holes?

Hey Jal, you might get a battery or two, maybe a flash card that would fit in the camera after selling that one!  What do the tires look like?

Standing ready for pre-order.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> , why is it that it's spread all over the world



printing presses working overtime?


----------



## DBCdp (Mar 1, 2012)

maybe so wombat, maybe we can teach Canon how to produce at like speed?  Everybody get's their wishes!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 1, 2012)

Why didn't you just put $3500 in the picture instead of what looks like about 8-10k? I'll tell you this, no truly wealthy person would do something like this, it's tasteless and has a "hey please give me some attention" vibe to it. 

If your computer ever gets seized the cops will find this post, and that probably won't help your case. And based on the wear that money doesn't look like it came from a bank in one withdrawal. 

So what are you selling exactly? There aren't many other reasons that a normal person would have that laying around the house..


----------



## melbournite (Mar 1, 2012)

zhap03 said:


> Hahaha... why can't people just laugh and have fun with the OP? Some people have lots of money, some have little, some are in between. Who cares?! Just laugh and roll with it... I'm sure that's what the OP meant to start. If not, that's funny too!!



I agree. The money may not even be real but who cares, it's worth a laugh while we wait for the big day.


----------



## SPG (Mar 1, 2012)

I know how I'm paying for mine... I'll be selling little silver | stickers. You can buy one and put it next to the || on your 5DII and it will make everyone think you've actually got a 5DIII.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> RedEye said:
> 
> 
> > yep... hemp plants in the OP photo. The funny thing is that in about 10 years of inflation, the photo will be even less impressive.
> ...



Haha,, that's funny. You mean the wife does not know how to park.. or how to start the car for that matter thank God!


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> 29cfrun said:
> 
> 
> > Ya and a yellow Ferrari? Why would you do that to such a beautiful machine? So cheesy. Don’t worry it’s a Ferrari, you will get attention. Stick with black, red or white.
> ...



Honestly I agree. I wanted Black, but it's not like they have a ton of these floating around and I have other red cars so what the heck. I think white would actually be pretty cool for the style.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

distant.star said:


> http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/1439167346/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330557344&sr=1-1



This is a pretty good post... nice job!


----------



## JRS (Mar 1, 2012)

zycor said:


> Seems like a lot of you guy/girls are just here for fun. I've read many people say "my wife says no"? You're a grown ass man asking your wife for allowance, what a same.
> 
> As for me well..




Be careful what you post on the internet my friend... Everybody now knows where you live....



http://maps.google.com/maps?q=40.364667N,111.856500W&hl=EN&ll=40.364635,-111.856315&spn=0.001691,0.002411&sll=40.364667,111.8565&sspn=0.038258,0.077162&t=h&z=19&iwloc=near


----------



## steven63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Is that all you got? Sad. I'd show you what I have stored away but I'm afraid uncle sam would come knocking asking a few questions. 

Lets just say, you've got a ways to go to catch up to me. Keep stackin!


----------



## steven63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency! 
[/quote]

If rich equals debt, then yeah, USA is rich...otherwise then yeah, it is a third world currency.


----------



## wookiee2cu (Mar 1, 2012)

Someone's a little insecure about something to have to post a pic of cash.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2012)

traveller said:


> Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency!



We're working on it. It's my understanding that there's a complicated plan, developed by a large team of highly-paid government officials, to fund the redesign of US currency by developing a method to monetize the savings in typing time and costs associated with both printing and electronic data transmission of not using all those extra letters you folks use in words like color...and *traveler*.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency!
> ...



who needs colour, everyone knows you can print faster in monochrome  ok thats the last money printing joke i promise


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency!
> ...


Haha... you guys are such good neighbo*u*rs that we'll even throw in some portraits of Queen E to put on those colo*u*rful new notes...


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

Perhaps we should have a more colorful money... like the Euro.... Then we could show photos of 500 euro bills... ohhh ahhh


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...



That might now be so bad as the most recent generation of royals is absoultly marrying up


----------



## gmrza (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Surely a country as rich as the USA can afford colour printing? The US dollar looks like a third world currency!
> ...



Of course the US could always hire Securency to create plastic bank notes like we have down under, and get a huge scandal and allegations of bribery and corruption for free.

(Google "securency scandal".)


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

gmrza said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...



See cars are better .....lol


----------



## stilscream (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone know a canon dealership that accepts food stamps?  j/k

I can buy it, doesn't mean I can really afford it, but I only live once...maybe twice if I was good.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2012)

gmrza said:


> Of course the US could always hire Securency to create plastic bank notes like we have down under, and get a huge scandal and allegations of bribery and corruption for free.



LOL. We had some good times when many states contracted with Diebold (the folks who make ATM machines including the new ones that take straight cash, no enclosing envelope, for deposits - and seem to miscount the money pretty often) to make the electronic voting machines for elections. 

Google "Diebold voting scandal" or, if you prefer, "Hack the vote."


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the US could always hire Securency to create plastic bank notes like we have down under, and get a huge scandal and allegations of bribery and corruption for free.
> ...



It does raise suspicions when the country which was first to place a man on the moon and the only to rover Mars can't seem to count integers well enough to have a cofident voting capacity


----------



## timkbryant (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I don't got the money now, but a few weeks and some shrewd (and shady) business dealings later, I will have the scratch.

On a completely unrelated note, I'm trying to sell some real estate I recently renovated. It's a very nice bridge in Brooklyn. I just repainted it. $1 million and it's yours.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

timkbryant said:


> Well, I don't got the money now, but a few weeks and some shrewd (and shady) business dealings later, I will have the scratch.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I'm trying to sell some real estate I recently renovated. It's a very nice bridge in Brooklyn. I just repainted it. $1 million and it's yours.



I would reccomend the game of poker to you my friend


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 1, 2012)

fifthblade said:


> rhysgray said:
> 
> 
> > WOW-YOU ARE A MASSIVE TWAT.
> ...


thanks again. just because you have the money, doesn't mean you need to show it off. OP is a major A$$h**e.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

now now, he's already been smite-ed like an Old Testament king....


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 1, 2012)

Safe to say, if someone has a problem with money envy or gear envy... you are definitely hanging out in the wrong place!

Me?... I'm still stoked on my 5D2. Upgrade? Not in the card$. 

But I am stoked to hear from people who get the 5D3. And maybe I'll start saving for a used version if the new AF is solid. But honestly, my ONLY complaint about the 5D2 is the limited AF. But I'll take the 5D2 over a 60D or 7D ANY DAY. It was an incredible deal.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to buy whatever comes out, I don't care about it's features. As soon as they offer a 35+ MP camera I'm going to dump tomorrow's offering back to the market so if there's anyone similar to my thinking there should be quite a few slightly used on the market pretty quick.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

Rocky said:


> A wise man once said " When you are ALMOST well-off, you want to pretent to be RICH. When you are really rich, you want to hind your richness. "



Good to see that someone's been reading classical political philosophy


----------



## michi (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm usually a generation behind. Just got a 5DII in December for $1,900. Will probably get the 5DIII when the 5DIV is released. Canon's price hikes are killing me. I don't have enough money to justify getting the newest stuff, there is more important stuff going on in my life. Would I if I had enough money? Hell yeah...


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm guessing most folks here... if the 5d3 turns out to be fantastic, will own one eventually, long before the technology is obsolite or even uninteresting


----------



## kdw75 (Mar 1, 2012)

If it has the 61 pt AF and other goodies rumored then I will get one within six months of release. That is assuming the body isn't over $3000. If it is then I will wait until the price drops or is on sale.


----------



## tooslick2k (Mar 1, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> So what are you selling exactly? There aren't many other reasons that a normal person would have that laying around the house..



AWESOME!!!!! Right on!


----------



## cfargo (Mar 1, 2012)

I will buy one and convert my 1D Mk II to IR.


----------



## MichaelB4U (Mar 1, 2012)

Coming from the 5DMark 11 & ready to upgrade I have a lot of interest in both the Nikon 800 and the Canon 1DX even though its a completely different beast. Like everyone I have heard the rumours of a 22 MP 5D Mark111 spec up but doubt it will do enough at that level to gain my interest. I will be watching but more keen for a quality 36 MP model. Bring it on Canon Nikon has made the challenge!


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

[/quote]

Take care man !!! Iphone photo contains EXIF which, by default, has GPS coordinates and people can get a lot of info from internet nowadays .
Btw, with $170k you can buy just a camping tent where I live. 
[/quote]

Car's for sale... but not for 170k....lol.. this is getting more crazy all the time!


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

MichaelB4U said:


> I will be watching but more keen for a quality 36 MP model. Bring it on Canon Nikon has made the challenge!



Exactly! Thank you!


----------



## sama (Mar 1, 2012)

Win the contest and get one for free in December - photofocus


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

MichaelB4U said:


> Coming from the *5DMark 11* & ready to upgrade I have a lot of interest in both the Nikon 800 and the Canon 1DX even though its a completely different beast. Like everyone I have heard the rumours of a 22 MP *5D Mark111* spec up but doubt it will do enough at that level to gain my interest. I will be watching but more keen for a quality 36 MP model. Bring it on Canon Nikon has made the challenge!



From 5DMark*11*?

Why these "1"?


----------



## noodle (Mar 1, 2012)

well if 3500 is bo price then that is a bit out of my budget
would have pulled the trigger at 27-2800 but looks like i'm going to get the mII , which I am still completely excited about coming from a Xti
happy for the people that will be able to get it - this sounds like my ideal camera to be honest


----------



## Astro (Mar 1, 2012)

RedEye said:


> It does raise suspicions when the country which was first to place a man on the moon and the only to rover Mars can't seem to count integers well enough to have a cofident voting capacity



well the nasa and lockheed martin had it´s math issues too.... 

http://articles.cnn.com/1999-09-30/tech/9909_30_mars.metric.02_1_climate-orbiter-spacecraft-team-metric-system?_s=PM:TECH


----------



## magicc (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been waiting for this camera to come out and the money is there ...... I just want the camera in my hands!


----------



## Yasmin (Mar 1, 2012)

At this point, I feel Nikon D800 is a much better choice. Canon needs to go back to the drawing board. 

I may buy a D800 with couple of lenses at this time.

Y.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

Yasmin said:


> At this point, I feel Nikon D800 is a much better choice. Canon needs to go back to the drawing board.
> 
> I may buy a D800 with couple of lenses at this time.
> 
> Y.



Excellently trolled sir/madam. Headgears off to you.


----------



## RazorTM (Mar 1, 2012)

If I sell my 300 Apple stocks and add my savings, I can buy 57 5D Mark III cameras at $3500/each


----------



## Drama79 (Mar 1, 2012)

depends on the retail. The $3500 is a stretch, I was anticipating high $2k's, but I want one. I shoot on a 7D, 50/50 photo and video, so this is a natural progression. It just means the next couple of jobs ALL go in the savings bank.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 1, 2012)

RazorTM said:


> If I sell my 300 Apple stocks and add my savings, I can buy 57 5D Mark III cameras at $3500/each



ATTABOY!


----------



## JRS (Mar 1, 2012)

RazorTM said:


> If I sell my 300 Apple stocks and add my savings, I can buy 57 5D Mark III cameras at $3500/each



or, you can get two of: Canon 1200mm f/5.6L EF USM


----------



## Ryan708 (Mar 1, 2012)

my budget cant justify much over 1k for a body. Im poor, is what it is haha. wish canon didnt dumb down the xxD line with the 60d. :-/


----------



## frisk (Mar 1, 2012)

Considering how much money I have spent (or "wasted", according to my wife) on lenses over the years, the reported $3500 price is not that significant.


----------



## kennykodak (Mar 1, 2012)

zycor said:


> Seems like a lot of you guy/girls are just here for fun. I've read many people say "my wife says no"? You're a grown ass man asking your wife for allowance, what a same.
> 
> As for me well..



what's your day job?


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 1, 2012)

kennykodak said:


> zycor said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of you guy/girls are just here for fun. I've read many people say "my wife says no"? You're a grown ass man asking your wife for allowance, what a same.
> ...



Why assuming it's a *day* job?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 1, 2012)

I had saved enough for the 1DX but with the 1D4 and 1Ds3 I felt I couldn't justify it. So have bought me a large chunk of glass instead


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 5, 2012)

My gf keeps saying i wont have enough money to buy a new body when we have kids so i should get the latest model now whilst i still have money lol. I dont really need the AF of the 5d mkiii but i guess when i have kids i would if im going to be banned from getting a new body lol


----------



## Tov (Mar 5, 2012)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Yasmin said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, I feel Nikon D800 is a much better choice. Canon needs to go back to the drawing board.
> ...



Lol .. Thanks. Cant afford the III but this made me laugh. +1


----------



## Mike Miami (Mar 5, 2012)

3 Kids + IRS = 5D MK III


----------



## nehemiah (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a 7D, two $1K L lenses, several non-L primes, and still my coffee machine and grinder set up costs more.

I'm getting a 5D3 at some point (and not selling any of the old gear), and like that it is less megapixels than the D800 while having the advantages it has. I still have to get the wife's permission -- but she usually lets me buy stuff fairly easily.


----------



## CJRodgers (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike Miami said:


> 3 Kids + IRS = 5D MK III



Hey I know this was probably a joke but it went over my head! Im from u.k so dont really know about IRS. Although its off topic could you explain it?


----------



## rwmson (Mar 5, 2012)

In the USA our taxes are reduced somewhat by having dependents (i.e. children). The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) is the federal tax office that we pay our hard-earned tax money too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2012)

CJRodgers said:


> Mike Miami said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Kids + IRS = 5D MK III
> ...



My Kids are Worth How Much?


----------



## april (Mar 5, 2012)

stay calm guys! I believe we're into this forum because of that one thing we have in common "our passion for photography" opening up and sharing ones' thought is such a wonderful thing despite our distances and our day to day activities in our busy lives. funny but we're here sharing thoughts and experience with one another, it's some sort of brotherhood though maybe noone ever thought it that way. for some of us a simple smile or a silent laugh or even a smite for some humor or honest opinion but we let it pass as this forum has become part of our daily lives...despite our races and distances, we need to be carefull and vigilant in everything we say as some may find a simple humor to be offending.


----------



## iso79 (Mar 5, 2012)

Being single with a nice paying job and excellent money management skills allows me afford the 5D Mark III.


----------

